# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Ministro Antonio Brack afirma que TLC con EE.UU. beneficiará al medio ambiente

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Perú recibirá cooperación técnica para evitar tala ilegal.* 
El Tratado de Libre Comercio (TLC) con Estados Unidos no sólo beneficiará a la economía sino también al medio ambiente peruano ya que este instrumento comercial permitirá conseguir cooperación técnica internacional para proteger los bosques y controlar la tala ilegal, manifestó el ministro del Ambiente, Antonio Brack.  
En ese sentido, Brack informó a la prensa que el potencial del TLC es que vamos a recibir cooperación técnica internacional del país del norte para cumplir con los objetivos en medio ambiente, cooperación que se verá reflejada de manera técnica para proteger los bosques y evitar la tala ilegal de árboles en áreas protegidas. 
El titular del Ambiente recordó que en el capítulo 18 del TLC está referido al ambiente y la biodiversidad biológica por lo que se espera una mayor cooperación con Estados Unidos en ese ámbito. 
Brack precisó que en materia legislativa el Perú también implementó algunas normas para la entrada en vigencia del TLC en beneficio directo de la protección de bosques en la amazonía. Así, descartó que por causa de dichas normas aprobadas en materia ambiental para implementar el TLC, los bosques amazónicos sean vendidos o perjudicados.  *Fuente:* *www.inforegión.com.pe** (21/01/09)*Temas similares: Prácticas Agrícolas Compatibles con el Medio Ambiente Municipalidad de Piura sembró más de 89 mil plantones para proteger el medio ambiente En Machu Picchu realizaron jornada de limpieza por Día Mundial del Medio Ambiente Aprendamos a cuidar el medio ambiente Antonio Brack pide sanción para asesinos de policías en santuario de Pómac

----------

